

Evolution of Conversations in the Age of Email Overload [pdf] - jamessun
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.00704v1.pdf

======
vonklaus
In case you neglected to read the paper, here is most of the relevant quotes
from the conclusion section. These are direct quotes from the conclusion
section, broken into a few relevant bullets.

> We carried out a large-scale study of email replying behavior of more than
> 2M users.

> emailing behavior is not well understood.

> users reply faster to emails received during weekdays and working hours

> In regard to demographics, younger users generally send faster and shorter
> replies, and men send slightly faster and shorter replies than women.

> replies from mobile devices were faster and shorter than from desktops

> emails without attachments typically got faster replies.

We investigated the effect of email overload on the replying behavior.

> users increased their activity as they received more emails, but not enough
> to compensate for the higher load.

> Older users generally replied to a smaller fraction of incoming emails, but
> their reply time and length were not impacted by overload as much as younger
> users.

